

Show HN: Googlifier – A Chrome Extension that adds googly eyes to photos - swozniak
http://swozniak.github.io/googlifier/

======
swozniak
Yahoo! Tech was gracious enough to review this.

[https://www.yahoo.com/tech/googlifier-adds-googly-eyes-to-
al...](https://www.yahoo.com/tech/googlifier-adds-googly-eyes-to-all-photos-
on-the-111404021039.html)

